# Influencer: Einfluss auf Zielpublikum sinkt laut Analyse



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Influencer: Einfluss auf Zielpublikum sinkt laut Analyse*

						Laut einer Analyse sinkt der Einfluss von Influencern auf ihr Zielpublikum zunehmend. Die Interaktionsraten auf Postings fallen, wie eine Analyse von InfluencerDB zeigt. Damit ist man nicht alleine - schon letztes Jahr ermittelte Hypebeast einen solchen Trend. Die Auswirkungen auf das Marketing werden interessant sein. Doch wo liegen die Gründe?

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Influencer: Einfluss auf Zielpublikum sinkt laut Analyse*


----------



## Seeefe (15. Juli 2019)

Der Grund ist doch relativ einfach zu finden. Es gibt viel zu viele. Und dazu gleichen sich die "Influencer" in den jeweiligen Brachen doch erheblich. War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Leute begreifen, dass das Wort "Anzeige", mit dem die meisten ihren Post einleiten, nicht aus Spaß dort steht.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2019)

99,9% davon  interessieren mich nicht. Bzw kenne ich auch nicht.
Es gibt nur einen wahren Influencer: das ist Prof. Harald Lesch.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen wahren Influencer: das ist Prof. Harald Lesch.



Keiner wird mehr gedisst als er.


----------



## taglicht (15. Juli 2019)

Ich vermisse die Zeiten, in denen Influencer einfach nur Arbeitslose waren...


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keiner wird mehr gedisst als er.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.



Häufig von irgendwelchen Schwurblern.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Häufig von irgendwelchen Schwurblern.


Die Kommentare seiner Videos lese ich mir gar nicht durch.


----------



## Tolotos66 (15. Juli 2019)

Wird ja auch Zeit, das erkannt wird, welcher Schwachsinn sich dahinter verbirgt. ich sage nur "Tittytainment"
Gruß T.


----------



## Rangod (15. Juli 2019)

taglicht schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Zeiten, in denen Influencer einfach nur Arbeitslose waren...



 darf ich das in meine sig packen


----------



## Terracresta (15. Juli 2019)

Ehrlich gesagt schaue ich Youtube nicht, um mich zum Kauf anregen zu lassen, sondern zur Unterhaltung und für Informationen. Wenn einem was verkauft werden soll, merkt man das eigentlich recht schnell und mich stört sowas. Kann mir Linus Tech Tips z.B. kaum noch anschauen, da er sich stark geändert hat und es mir vorkommt, als sei die Zielgruppe jetzt Kinder und Jugendliche sind, inkl. Clickbait Titeln, Staubsaugerwerbungevideos etc.


----------



## Arkintosz (15. Juli 2019)

> Wurden die früher noch in das normale Programm eingestreut, bestehen manche Angebote mittlerweile nur noch aus Werbung. Das soll das Zielpublikum zunehmend nerven und es wendet sich ab.


Tatsächlich war mir früher nicht bewusst, dass die Produkte, die so platziert wurden, aufgrund von Bezahlung dort platziert wurden.
Ich dachte, die Leute sind einfach nur dumm, Fanboys oder haben keine Ahnung, von was sie reden.

Ich glaube, dass es vielen Menschen so geht. Viele haben den Youtubern vertraut, sie machten einen natürlichen Eindruck und sie haben ihnen geglaubt, wenn sie über Produkte redeten.
Leider haben viele feststellen müssen, dass die "netten" Jungs und Mädels von nebenan in Wahrheit zum Teil ein ziemlich scheinheiliges, verlogenes und egoistisches Geschäftsmodell hatten: Leute zum Kauf von Produkten verleiten, die sie nicht brauchen.

Das Resultat ist natürlich Enttäuschung, vor allem bei desillusionierten Jugendlichen, die sich noch schwerer taten, das Spiel zu durchschauen. Letztlich nutzt es sich aber auch ab. Youtube ist zum großen Teil eine Müllplattform geworden, wo man nur noch gute Inhalte findet, wenn man gezielt nach Beiträgen ohne Vermarktung sucht.


----------



## yojinboFFX (15. Juli 2019)

Ich kauf prinzipiell nix bei Leuten , Die wegen Grippe nen gelben Urlaubsschein haben, und trotzdem nicht zu krank sind, Werbevideos zu machen!
Gruß Yojinbo, Der "Rücken hat, aber nix verkaufen will!


----------



## taglicht (15. Juli 2019)

Rangod schrieb:


> darf ich das in meine sig packen



Tu dir keinen Zwang an!


----------



## Johnny05 (15. Juli 2019)

Influenza ? Ach nein , das ist ne Krankheit ... genau wie diese Pest des Internets genannt "Influenzer" . Die Typen wollen alles umsonst und sind dann angepisst wenn Sie es nicht bekommen . Ich nenne so etwas auf hochneudeutsch "Schmarotzer".

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Juli 2019)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Tatsächlich war mir früher nicht bewusst, dass die Produkte, die so platziert wurden, aufgrund von Bezahlung dort platziert wurden.
> Ich dachte, die Leute sind einfach nur dumm, Fanboys oder haben keine Ahnung, von was sie reden.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass es vielen Menschen so geht. Viele haben den Youtubern vertraut, sie machten einen natürlichen Eindruck und sie haben ihnen geglaubt, wenn sie über Produkte redeten.
> ...



Selbst bei sehr kleinen Channeln kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die Produktauswahl nicht so sehr von den Vorlieben des Youtubers bestimmt wird, sondern von der Bereitschaft der Hersteller, kostenlose Muster bereitzustellen. Anders wären regelmäßige Videos nur schwer zu finanzieren, umgekehrt ist der Verkauf von überlassenen Testmustern ein gängiger Einstiegspfad der Channel-Finanzierung. Etwas größere Kanäle werden dann auch aktiv von Herstellern angesprochen, ob sie nicht etwas testen wollen und bei hinreichender Reichweite können die Youtuber umgekehrt Barzahlungen zusätzlich zum Testmuster selbst erhalten. Bei den großen der Branche kostet es wohl vierstellige Summen, wenn ein Produkt nur kurz auf dem Tisch liegen soll und entsprechend mehr, wenn es tatsächlich eine Rolle im Video spielt.


----------



## seahawk (15. Juli 2019)

Wie kann man gegen Influenzer sein?

Sie haben einem so viele tolle Dinge beigebracht. Kann noch jemand ohne Lichterkette im Auto leben? Oder wie man super sportlich wird indem man täglich Proteinriegel mit 1000+ Kalorien frisst. Habe ich schon die grundsätzliche Notwendigkeit von Lichterketten in jeglichem Foto erwähnt? Oder Smoothies machen, in Unterwäsche im Wohnzimmer!


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wie kann man gegen Influenzer sein?



Ich kann es nicht. Ich finde meinen RGB Klodeckel super.


----------



## hanfi104 (15. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> 99,9% davon  interessieren mich nicht. Bzw kenne ich auch nicht.
> Es gibt nur einen wahren Influencer: das ist Prof. Harald Lesch.


Ich find Tech-Jesus aka GN macht da auch einen guten Job, sowohl Review, als auch Werbeplattform.


----------



## Krautmausch (15. Juli 2019)

Ich muss sagen, ich hab lieber ein paar Produktplatzierungen in meinen Unterhaltungsvideos, als permanent von Werbespots unterbrochen zu werden. Kaufen tue ich so oder so nichts.


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Juli 2019)

Ich habe noch nie verstanden, warum Menschen Artikel eher kaufen nur weil sie irgendeine Tussi im Internet empfiehlt aber das ist wohl die Fortführung vom Shopping-TV.
Mein Kaufverhalten habe ich über die Jahre stark "überarbeitet." Da hilft es wirklich sich mal eine Liste zu machen, mit Fixkosten/Monat, seien die Beträge noch so klein.
Da sind als erstes mal sämtliche Abbos/Streamingdienste rausgeflogen, irre was das Zeug auf das Jahr aufgerechnet kostet.

Toll ist vor allem, weil mir dann viel mehr Geld für die für mich wirklich relevanten Sachen übrig bleiben und ich mittlerweile weit davon weg bin, mir bspw. bei Lebensmitteln oder Essen gehen noch die Preise ansehen zu müssen.
Allem voran jucken mich dann auch beim Hardwarekauf die Preise nicht mehr wirklich, wenn denn mal wieder ein größeres Upgrade ansteht.
So ist es für mich zumindest wesentlich angenehmer zu leben, als wie 50€+ für diverse Abos im Monat beim Fenster hinaus zu werfen, die ich ohnehin nur so selten benutze, dass ich sie mir auch gleich schenken kann.
Wir konsumieren einfach so viel unnötigen Müll. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen da mal auszumisten und sich einen ordentlichen Überblick über seine Finanzen zu verschaffen


----------



## Leuenzahn (15. Juli 2019)

Naja, "Influencer" sind halt nicht die netten Leute von nebenan, welche aus dem Keller die Meinung von jedermann an ein Millionenpublikum weiterreichen.

Das ist halt das Image, welches man für diejenigen aufgebaut hat, welche bis zum Hals geistig inaktiv in einer Kinderwelt festhängen.

Hinter diesen "Influcenern" stehen mittlerweile große Firmen oder sogar Werbekonzerne, welche dann natürlich den Büblein und Mädlein sagen, was zu machen ist, sprich was "gut" ankommt. Das geht dann vom politischen Spektrum bis hin in den Werbebereich für Produkte.

Es ist nichts anderes als Propaganda (das alte Wort für Werbung), wir kennen das aus unserer Geschichte. Der in Deutschland bisher bekannteste und erfolgreichste Influencer war "Dr. Goebbels". Ob nun das so gut ausging für das deutsche Volk, das kann jeder selbst beurteilen, auch die Konzerne hinter dem besten deutschen Influencer aller Zeiten waren wohl auch nicht gerade von so edlen Motiven angetrieben.

Deshalb die Influenzia aus dem Youtubekanal links liegen laßen und selber denken.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. Juli 2019)

Ach, haben die Leute da draußen endlich mal begriffen, was ein Influencer genau ist 
Spontan fällt mir kein Influencer ein, den ich kenne.
Wozu auch? Ich lasse mir doch nicht von jemandem, der die Ware kostenlos bekommt, sagen, wie toll die Produkte doch sind.


----------



## user42 (15. Juli 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wie kann man gegen Influenzer sein?
> 
> Sie haben einem so viele tolle Dinge beigebracht. Kann noch jemand ohne Lichterkette im Auto leben? Oder wie man super sportlich wird indem man täglich Proteinriegel mit 1000+ Kalorien frisst. Habe ich schon die grundsätzliche Notwendigkeit von Lichterketten in jeglichem Foto erwähnt? Oder Smoothies machen, in Unterwäsche im Wohnzimmer!



Die Wichtigkeit von Hopfensmoothies sollte nicht unterschätzt werden. 
Die kann man auch in Unterwäsche im Wohnzimmer genießen.


----------



## Krautmausch (15. Juli 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir kein Influencer ein, den ich kenne.



Andersherum kann ich nicht sagen, wo ich die Grenze zum Influencer überhaupt ziehen würde. Influencer stellen sich ja nicht vor die Kamera und sagen "kauft mal Produkt X, ich werd für die Werbung bezahlt", sondern haben irgendein anderes Thema, in das sie bestimmte Produkte einbauen. Das fängt bei Tech schon damit an, welche Grafikkarte bei Gamers Nexus am Rand auf der Werkbank steht, während ein Gehäuse vorgestellt wird, oder welcher Monitor bei Linus Tech Tips für irgendein Projekt verwendet wird, bei dem es eigentlich um Raid-Festplatten geht. Wer kann denn garantieren, dass diese Produkte wahllos oder aufgrund ihrer Qualität verwendet werden und nicht mit voller Absicht irgendwo auftauchen? Bei uns bleiben dann nämlich die Markennamen und Logos hängen, vorallem wenn wir sie regelmäßig nebenher wahrnehmen, und beim nächsten Monitor- oder Grafikkartenkauf tendieren wir dann intuitiv zu Asus ROG oder was auch immer. Vielleicht war das ja so gewollt.


----------



## Nuallan (15. Juli 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir kein Influencer ein, den ich kenne. Wozu auch? Ich lasse mir doch nicht von jemandem, der die Ware kostenlos bekommt, sagen, wie toll die Produkte doch sind.



Du kennst bestimmt welche. Bei einem guten Influencer ist dir gar nicht klar das er ein Influencer ist. Das ist ja auch das gefährliche daran.


----------



## Krabonq (15. Juli 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Wozu auch? Ich lasse mir doch nicht von jemandem, der die Ware kostenlos bekommt, sagen, wie toll die Produkte doch sind.



Du ließt also auch keine Tests auf CB, PCGH etc.?


----------



## Rage1988 (15. Juli 2019)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Du kennst bestimmt welche. Bei einem guten Influencer ist dir gar nicht klar das er ein Influencer ist. Das ist ja auch das gefährliche daran.



Ich folge auf Instagram und Co keinem Influencer bzw. niemanden, der irgendwelche Produkte testet oder anpreist (außer offizielle Testmagazine und Testseiten, aber auch bei denen fließt im Hintergrund Geld bestimmter Hersteller).
Bei Youtube schaue ich nur unterhaltsame Videos, Tests oder lehrreiche Videos. Bei den Testvideos wir schnell klar, wer für welche Marke wirbt, denn bestimmte Marken sind da immer besser als alles andere 

Mir würde nur (im Fotobereich) Benjamin Jaworsky einfallen. Ich mochte seine Videos und Beiträge in der Vergangenheit und man konnte viel lernen.
Seit Längerem schaue ich weder seine Videos, noch folge ich ihm noch auf irgendwelchen Plattformen.
Warum? Weil es von lehrreichen Videos und Beiträgen umgeschlagen hat zu Werbevideos und -beiträgen und das hat mich nicht mehr interessiert. Also mittlerweile dürfte er Influencer für diverse Marken sein, zumindest 
vermitteln seine Beiträge und Videos das.

Mir ist klar, dass niemand sein Wissen auf Dauer kostenlos vermitteln möchte, v.a. da auch viel Aufwand dahinter steckt. Wenn es dann aber irgendwann hauptsächlich Werbevideos gibt, interessiert mich das nicht.

Erbärmlich finde ich dann immer so Kommentare unter derartigen Videos und Beiträgen wie "Was kannst du mir empfehlen" "Was soll ich kaufen" "Wofür soll ich mich entscheiden?" etc.
Meine Güte, als ob eine andere Person weiß, was für jemanden geeignet wäre und als ob man dann auch keine Marke empfohlen bekommt, die der "Influencer" noch nie beworben hat.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> 99,9% davon  interessieren mich nicht. Bzw kenne ich auch nicht.
> Es gibt nur einen wahren Influencer: das ist Prof. Harald Lesch.



nebst Sempervideo


----------



## Solavidos (15. Juli 2019)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass die Leute langsam aufwachen. Das hat auch überhand mit der Werbung genommen. Hoffe dadurch gehts wieder Back to the roots und es geht wieder um Inhalte und nicht um Produkte


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. Juli 2019)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Ich find Tech-Jesus aka GN macht da auch einen guten Job, sowohl Review, als auch Werbeplattform.



Kann das gleiche von Hardware Unboxed behaupten. Die haben zudem in einer ihrer monatlichen FAQs (denke Mai dieses Jahres?) erklärt, wie das sponsoring bei ihnen abläuft.


----------



## efdev (15. Juli 2019)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> nebst Sempervideo



Du hast SemperCensio vergessen


----------



## Aegon (15. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht. Ich finde meinen RGB Klodeckel super.


Normalerweise würde ich auf die Erwähnung von unnötigem RGB mit dem Witz antworten, dass damit alles gleich viel flüssiger läuft, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das in dem Fall wirklich wünschenswert wäre


----------



## INU.ID (16. Juli 2019)

*Ich habe mal ein paar Spam/OT-Beiträge entfernt, und das Thema Fracking, wegen dem erhöhten Interesse, in einen eigenen Thread verschoben.*

Ist Fracking gut oder schlecht

*Ich denke hier kann jetzt wieder mit dem eigentlichen Thema weiter gemacht werden.*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2019)

zweiter Versuch.... 



Ich versuchte eben die Diskussion in den Bereich Philosophie zu drängen, denn das, was früher elitäre Philosophen waren. denkt man an wichtige Zeitgenossen wie Alexander Humboldt, sind heute Influenzer. Zu identifizieren sind drei Gruppen dieser Pest:

1. Die sich selbst inzinierenden Influenzer wie Frau Katzenberger oder eine hundertschaft drittklassiger anderer Schauspieler, die sich selber vermarkten. Man fragt sich die ganze Zeit nur, sind diese Menschen so dämlich, wie sie sich geben oder ist es nur eine Rolle, die sich gut verkaufen lässt? Und noch schlimmer ist die Frage, was reizt ein Millionenpublikum daran, Dummheit anderer zu erleben? 

2. Werbevideodrehende ala Frau Hummel oder auch viele Videos, um beim Thema dieses Forums zu bleiben, zu Hardwaretests, die mit in der Regeln sehr schlechtem fachlichem Hintergrund auf rein emotionalem Wege Produkte an den Konsumenten bringen wollen und davon leben. Das ist für mich nichts anderes als klassische Werbung, auch wenn sie immer wieder versuchen, das anders darzustellen und damit versuchen, zu verschleiern und zu täuschen. Aber genau das erkennt das Publikum wohl immer deutlicher.

3. Der politische Influenzer, der Kraft seiner vielen ihn Lesenden meint, zu allen möglichen Themen, von denen er rein gar nichts versteht, eine Meinung zu äußern. Das sind dann Namen wie Rezo oder auch Autoren wie Schätzing.


Wir erleben einen massiven Wertewandel. Während früher durch wenige Denker und Philosophen wohl abgewogen und mit viel Wissen Werte und Moral definiert wurden, was mit demokratischen Prozessen wenige zu tun hat und natürlich auch dazu diente, Herrschaftssysteme zu festigen, andererseits aber auch Herrschaftssysteme zum Einsturz brachten, erleben wir heute den gesamten Stumpfsinn der Masse, die über das Internet die Option hat, sich kostenlos einem Millionenpublikum zu präsentieren. Früher, als man dafür Bücher drucken musste, war das kaum möglich.

Dass der Einfluss dieser "Pest" geringer ist, als befürchtet, lässt mich zumindest ein bisschen am Verstand der Mitbürger hoffen. Und hier noch einmal der Línk zum Disput zwischen eigentlichen Philosophen und Naturwissenschaftlern, der ein wenig Einblick darum gibt, was politische Einflussnahme bringt. Anbei ein paar Kernthesen:

_"...Ich kann beispielsweise nicht erkennen, wie reine Fakten allein jemals  die Frage klären könnten, was moralisch richtig oder falsch ist. ..._
_... Meines Erachtens kann die philosophische Diskussion die  Entscheidungsfindung in vielfacher Weise inspirieren, indem sie ein  Reflektieren der Fakten erlaubt. ...
... Die Philosophie ist tot", denn "Philosophen konnten mit den neueren Entwicklungen in der Wissenschaft nicht Schritt halten ...
... Die Naturwissenschaft schreitet voran, während die Philosophie auf der Stelle tritt und somit unnütz und im Grunde tot ist. ..._
Wissenschaftstheorie: Auch Physiker sind Philosophen - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Und dieser Fortschritt, den wir seit der Aufklärung hatten, ist meiner Meinung nach massiv in Gefahr, weil heute fundiertes Wissen ersetzt wird durch reine Selbstdarstellung. Influenzer sind für mich, wie schon gesagt, eine Pest, die unsere bisherige Kultur und unsere Werte zerstören und stattdessen wieder Willkür und das Recht des Stärkeren bzw. Reicheren bringen werden.

...


----------



## Midgarder (17. Juli 2019)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Influencer: Einfluss auf Zielpublikum sinkt laut Analyse*
> 
> Laut einer Analyse sinkt der Einfluss von Influencern auf ihr Zielpublikum zunehmend. Die Interaktionsraten auf Postings fallen, wie eine Analyse von InfluencerDB zeigt. Damit ist man nicht alleine - schon letztes Jahr ermittelte Hypebeast einen solchen Trend. Die Auswirkungen auf das Marketing werden interessant sein. Doch wo liegen die Gründe?
> 
> ...



Freut mich. Geht einem ja langsam auf den Sack, diese Selbsternannten Welterklärer. Jeden Tag gute laune und immer alles toll im netz . . . und dann trifft man sie real und sie ziehen IMMER eine fresse wie 7tage regenwetter . . . es sei denn ein foto steht an .  . pardon, selfie


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2019)

Midgarder schrieb:


> Jeden Tag gute laune und immer alles toll im netz . . .


Vielleicht bist Du auch einer der Letzten, die in Zeiten von quasi zinslosen Krediten noch kein Multimillionäre bist 
und einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe der Influencer gehörst? Aber lies selber:
Auswertung von Instagram-Fotos ergibt: Mehrheit aller Menschen sind Multimillionaere


----------



## Midgarder (18. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist Du auch einer der Letzten, die in Zeiten von quasi zinslosen Krediten noch kein Multimillionäre bist
> und einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe der Influcer gehörst? Aber lies selber:
> Auswertung von Instagram-Fotos ergibt: Mehrheit aller Menschen sind Multimillionaere



Geniale Auswertung und ja . . . man glaubt tatsächlich das das Leben dieser Insta-Stars so aussieht . . . in der Realität eher nicht . . . Bei uns läuft ein Pärchen im Fitnesstudio rum, angeblich mit über 100k Followern(was auch immer das bedeutet) immer top gestylt und immer im besten licht und mit dickem AMG . . . Die Praxis: Sie kommt mit dem alten A4 (tolles Auto, aber eben nicht insta like) er mit einem alten Lupo, sie trainieren beide getrennt (nachdem sie eine halbe stunde mit schminken beschäftigt war) ziehen beide eine Fresse wie drei tage Regenwetter und am Ende der Woche vor dem Wochenende wird mit dem geleasten AMG, dessen Versicherung Papa zahlt gekommen um Fotos zu machen . . . Sex haben beide natürlich mit jedem, nur nicht mit dem eigenen Partner. . . Beide studieren natürlich noch mit der Kohle der Eltern . . . ach und neue Titten gab es für Madame auch vor kurzem . . . angeblich hat sie das mit einem videoblog aus der Klinik begleitet . . . 

Das ganze ist nur EIN Beispiel . . . und solche Menschen laufen tausende bei Instagram und anderen sozialen Netzwerken rum. was mit denen passiert wenn ihre Wirkung endlich verpufft, darauf freue ich mich diebisch.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Juli 2019)

Midgarder schrieb:


> Geniale Auswertung und ja . . . man glaubt tatsächlich das das Leben dieser Insta-Stars so aussieht . . . in der Realität eher nicht . . . Bei uns läuft ein Pärchen im Fitnesstudio rum, angeblich mit über 100k Followern(was auch immer das bedeutet) immer top gestylt und immer im besten licht und mit dickem AMG . . . Die Praxis: Sie kommt mit dem alten A4 (tolles Auto, aber eben nicht insta like) er mit einem alten Lupo, sie trainieren beide getrennt (nachdem sie eine halbe stunde mit schminken beschäftigt war) ziehen beide eine Fresse wie drei tage Regenwetter und am Ende der Woche vor dem Wochenende wird mit dem geleasten AMG, dessen Versicherung Papa zahlt gekommen um Fotos zu machen . . . Sex haben beide natürlich mit jedem, nur nicht mit dem eigenen Partner. . . Beide studieren natürlich noch mit der Kohle der Eltern . . . ach und neue Titten gab es für Madame auch vor kurzem . . . angeblich hat sie das mit einem videoblog aus der Klinik begleitet . . .
> 
> Das ganze ist nur EIN Beispiel . . . und solche Menschen laufen tausende bei Instagram und anderen sozialen Netzwerken rum. was mit denen passiert wenn ihre Wirkung endlich verpufft, darauf freue ich mich diebisch.



Jedem, der Instagram nutzt, sollte klar sein, dass der Großteil der Leute nur Blender sind, die Likes brauchen, damit sich ihr Leben wieder besser anfühlt, weil sie im wahren Leben nichts auf die Reihe bekommen.
Das war damals bei Facebook so, aber das wird ja kaum noch genutzt und das ist jetzt bei Instagram so.
Leider begreifen das viele Nutzer aber nicht bzw. wollen das nicht begreifen und kaufen es diesen "Influencern" ab.

Es reicht schon, wenn man einen Städte Trip macht und dort Sehenswürdigkeiten besucht.
Man sieht hunderte Leute, die sich in Szene setzen und posieren, was das Zeug hält und das alles nur für Instagram.
Das ist sowas von lächerlich und zerstört einfach die gesamte Atmosphäre. Aber hauptsache es gibt Likes. Ob sie etwas von den Sehenswürdigkeiten mitbekommen oder wissen, bezweifle ich.
Schon auf dem Weg zu Sehenswürdigkeiten landet man selbst auf zahlreichen Videos, die für Instagram gedreht werden.
Wenn ich das so sehe, könnte ich nur noch kotzen.

Diese ganze Like Welt ist auch nur eine Lügenwelt. Man kann sich Likes kaufen oder irgendwelchen Gruppen beitreten, um dann mehr Likes zu bekommen.
Ich bin so froh, dass ich nicht mit diesem Müll aufgewachsen bin und das ich ohne diesen Schwachsinn leben kann.

Meine Hoffnung ist, dass das alles nicht so lange andauern wird. Vielleicht ist das in 5 Jahren alles schon wieder vorbei, dann können diese Möchtegern Influencer schauen, dass sie einen richtigen Job bekommen.
In deren Lebenslauf steht dann wahrscheinlich: "Ich hatte mal 100.000 Follower"


----------



## Midgarder (18. Juli 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Meine Hoffnung ist, dass das alles nicht so lange andauern wird. Vielleicht ist das in 5 Jahren alles schon wieder vorbei, dann können diese Möchtegern Influencer schauen, dass sie einen richtigen Job bekommen.
> In deren Lebenslauf steht dann wahrscheinlich: "Ich hatte mal 100.000 Follower"



"Und kochen oder richtig arbeiten habe ich auch nie gelernt"


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist Du auch einer der Letzten, die in Zeiten von quasi zinslosen Krediten noch kein Multimillionäre bist
> und einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe der Influencer gehörst? Aber lies selber:
> Auswertung von Instagram-Fotos ergibt: Mehrheit aller Menschen sind Multimillionaere



Das halt das Problem mit der inszenierten Selbstdarstellung.
Nach außen hin wird von diversen Menschen ein eigener Lifestyle und Erfolg dargestellt wie er im Grunde nicht wirklich substanziell und existent ist und nur möglich ist weil am anderen, existenziellen Ende, zuweilen drastische Einschnitte stattfinden.

Da wird lieber mit dem vom Mund abgesparten 6$ Starbucks Kaffee posiert, oder der vermeintlich luxuriöse (Wochenend)Urlaub zelebriert, während am Ende des Monats mindestens 1 Woche ausschließlich von Nudeln ernährt wird, nur um sich nach außen hin nicht die Blöße zu geben sich nicht leisten zu können zum Club derer zu gehören die ihr Leben in vollen Zügen genießen können und der trügerischen Hoffnung durch diese eigene Inszenierung von irgendjemanden entdeckt zu werden, oder Follower zu generieren, die einen den länger "anhaltenden" finanziellen Aufstieg sichern.

Im Grunde aber ist das auch keine wirklich neue Erscheinung und gab es das schon vor dem Internet, wenn auch vielleicht nicht ganz so drastisch (in großer Zahl) ausgeprägt wie heute, aber wer kennt nicht noch von früher irgend einen Typen Mensch der sich immer nach außen als erfolgreich inszeniert hat, sein Geld für seine überstrapazierte Außendarstellung lieber in einen 350er Mercedes E-Klasse & Maßanzug gesteckt hat und dann für das abstottern den halben Monat wie ein Knastbruder gespeist & gelebt hat.

Heute, mit Internet und den sozialen Medien, ist diese Inszenierung des eigenen Erfolgs als existenzieller Bestandteil des eigenen seins halt nur in der Mitte der Gesellschaft angekommen, statt die Macke einer absoluten Minorität zu sein.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Juli 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Grunde aber ist das auch keine wirklich neue Erscheinung und gab es das schon vor dem Internet, wenn auch vieleicht nicht ganz so drastisch (in großer Zahl) ausgeprägt wie heute, aber wer kennt nicht noch von früher irgend einen Typen Mensch der sich immer nach außen als erfolgreich inziniert hat, sein Geld für seine überstrapazierte Außendarstellung in einen 350er Mercedes E-Klasse gesteckt hat und dann für das abstotern den halben Monat wie ein Knastbruder gespeist hat.
> 
> Heute, mit Internet und den sozialen Medien, ist diese Inzinierung des eigenen Erfolgs als existenzieller Bestandteil des eigenen seins halt nur in der Mitte der Gesellschaft angekommen, statt die Macke einer absoluten Minorität zu sein.



Da geb ich dir absolut Recht. Auch früher gab es diese Leute, denen wurde aber kein Gehör geschenkt bzw. deutlich weniger.
Heutzutage bekommen sie durch Likes Bestätigung für dieses idiotische Verhalten. Ob die Likes ernst gemeint sind, gekauft wurden oder nur gegeben wurden, damit man Likes zurückgibt, ist dann egal.
Blöderweise werden solche "Influencer" auch noch Vorbilder für die jüngere Generation, denn die checken nicht, dass das alles Fake ist und dass es diejenigen im wahren Leben sonst zu kaum etwas gebracht haben.
Wenn man aus den Mündern von Kinder hört "Ich will später mal das machen, was XY auf Youtube / Instagram macht", dann kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln.

Keiner will mehr richtig arbeiten, alle wollen sie nur noch Youtuber, Influencer oder Blogger / Vlogger sein 

Da sage ich nur: Viel Spaß, wenn diese Traumwelt eines Tages zusammenbricht und das wird sie auch, v.a. wenn es immer mehr von der Sorte gibt.
Darüber machen sich diese Leute aber gar keine Gedanken.


----------



## Poulton (18. Juli 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Keiner will mehr richtig arbeiten, alle wollen sie nur noch Youtuber, Influencer oder Blogger / Vlogger sein


Wobei das jetzt nichts Neues ist. In den 90ern war es Model, irgendwas mit Girl Group oder dergleichen und der Verbreitungsweg war nicht das Internet mit seinen "sozialen Medien", sondern Fernsehen und Zeitschriften.


PS: Ich werde alt...


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wobei das jetzt nichts Neues ist. In den 90ern war es Model, irgendwas mit Girl Group oder dergleichen und der Verbreitungsweg war nicht das Internet mit seinen "sozialen Medien", sondern Fernsehen und Zeitschriften.
> 
> 
> PS: Ich werde alt...



Über TV und Zeitschriften waren es aber damals irgendwelche Stars, denn als Normalo konnte man das gar nicht nutzen.
Mittlerweile kann es aber jeder verbreiten und kann so tun als ob er / sie wichtig wäre


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> PS: Ich werde alt...


Nein, wir sind alt.

Aber man sieht doch gut die Übersättigung des Marktes. Was vor fünf Jahren hipp war ist heute voll 80er. Trends und Mode werden immer schnellebiger. Gut, dass uns zumindest die PCGH erhalten bleibt und auch deren Videos, denke ich an das letzte von Torsten mit Erklärungen zu PCIe 4.0 werden immer besser. Sollte man sich anschauen. Das ist ein positives Beisdpiel für einen Influencer, wenn jetzt nur noch der Oberkörper frei wäre. Grrrrr
YouTube


----------



## Poulton (18. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, wir sind alt.



tengri86 muss mal wieder den Rollator ölen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist ein positives Beisdpiel für einen Influencer


Da fällt mir spontan philscomputerlab sowie Cracky von rawiioli mit seiner Retro-Bastelnacht mit Amasan T12 Wärmeleitpaste und soetwas ein: YouTube 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> wenn jetzt nur noch der Oberkörper frei wäre. Grrrrr


Gehen sie bitte weiter, hier gibt es nur eine alte Frau mit Nierenschutzkatzendeckchen auf einem Moped zu sehen.
https://abload.de/img/giphyhg9ek1p.gif


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist ein positives Beisdpiel für einen Influencer, wenn jetzt nur noch der Oberkörper frei wäre. Grrrrr



Na, kommt da jetzt wieder die sexistische alte weiße Frau in dir durch?


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juli 2019)

Naja, das war ne Idee, ohne irgendwelches Talent Kohle abgreifen zu können. 

Hat sich ja auch bewährt, wenn man sich in den Sozialen Medien mal umschaut.


----------



## seahawk (18. Juli 2019)

Das Problem ist, dass im Internet jeder noch so Bekloppte Mensch Gleichgesinnte findet. 

Früher hatte man auch den Mercedesfahrer, der sich außer dem Auto nichts leisten konnte, man hatte auch den heimlichen Nazi, aber der wurde wenn er mit seinem Scheiß anfing einfach heim geschickt damit er seinen Rausch  aus schläft. Und wer von Finanzjudentum, der Scheibenerde oder Entführungen durch Außerirdische anfing, saß bald immer ganz alleine in der Ecke. Heute posten die ihren Scheiß im Internet und bekommen Bestätigung dafür. Dazu ermöglicht es einem das Internet nur noch das zu erfahren, was man erfahren möchte. Früher hat man halt eine Zeitung gelesen wenn man sich für etwas interessierte und selbst wenn diese in der Tendenz zur eigenen Meinung passte, widersprachen doch immer wieder Artikel der eigenen Ansicht und man musste sich fragen ob man gerade auf dem Holzweg ist. 

Heute gehst Du in die sozialen Medien und auf Youtube und siehst nur Berichte, die Deiner Meinung voll entsprechen, man hat sie sich ja auch vorher ausgesucht.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juli 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Heute gehst Du in die sozialen Medien und auf Youtube und siehst nur Berichte, die Deiner Meinung voll entsprechen, man hat sie sich ja auch vorher ausgesucht.



Nö, ich nutze diesen Quark erstmal gar nicht. 

Ein "alter Mann" ist noch lange nicht verblödet. 

Ich bin es immer noch gewohnt, mitzudenken.

Aber leider nimmt nun mal diese Gabe etwas ab,
generell über alle Gesellschaftsschichten.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass im Internet jeder noch so Bekloppte Mensch Gleichgesinnte findet.


Die findest du auch im "echten" Leben.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2019)

Die sind aber schwerer zu finden.
Jedes Dorf hat seinen Trottel -- aber durch das Netz finden jetzt alle Dorftrottel zusammen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die sind aber schwerer zu finden.


Wieso? Man braucht doch nur in gewisse Kneipen zu gehen.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: hier werden soziale Netzwerke wie Facebook, Twitter & Co oft verteufelt.
Es stimmt auch das da viele Deppen unterwegs sind.
Aber auch viele vernünftige Menschen.
Per se sind sie nicht komplett schlecht und bieten auch Vorteile.

Außerdem  gibt es hier im Forum auch immer wieder mal Trolle.

Ich nutze beides sehr gerne. Moderne soziale Netzwerke und auch klassische Foren.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz ehrlich: hier werden soziale Netzwerke wie Facebook, Twitter & Co oft verteufelt.



Wenn du in der Kneipe Mist laberst, fliegst du raus.
Wenn du bei Twitter Mist laberst, feiern dich deine Fans -- sieht man ja gut bei den letzten Tweets von Trump.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du in der Kneipe Mist laberst, fliegst du raus.


So schnell geht das nicht (ausser wenn sich welche prügeln). Gewisse Leute treffen sich da regelmäßig zu Stammtischen.
Und der Kneipier ist glücklich darüber das er  reichlich Bier und Schnaps verkauft.

Aber schon gut. Ich weiß ja wie und was du meinst.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber schon gut. Ich weiß ja wie und was du meinst.



Wenn du in eine Sportbar in Dortmund gehst und dein Schalke Trikot trägst und sagst, dass der BVB ein Laberverein ist, fliegst du raus.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du in eine Sportbar in Dortmund gehst und dein Schalke Trikot trägst und sagst, dass der BVB ein Laberverein ist, fliegst du raus.


Ich kenne sogar jemanden der ist mit einen Antifa T-Shirt in eine Skinhead Kneipe gegangen und hat große Fresse gehabt.
Der sah danach nicht besonders gut aus.
Umgekehrt wäre es genauso böse.

Erinnert mich jetzt irgendwie an "Stirb langsam 3".


----------



## Atze-Peng (22. Juli 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Naja, "Influencer" sind halt nicht die netten Leute von nebenan, welche aus dem Keller die Meinung von jedermann an ein Millionenpublikum weiterreichen.
> 
> Das ist halt das Image, welches man für diejenigen aufgebaut hat, welche bis zum Hals geistig inaktiv in einer Kinderwelt festhängen.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem politischen Spektrum sollten sich viele Menschen ins Gedächtnis rufen. Allein die ganze "Rezo"-Geschichte als Beispiel. Wenn man da ein wenig nachgeforscht hat, hat man sehr schnell rausgefunden das dieser ebenfalls nur ein Produkt ist. Das dann ein derartiges Video 1-2 Wochen vor der EU-Wahl rauskommt ... ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------

